# Dang Goverment



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Im sorry guys but i just need to vent a little. Im in the real estate business here in T-Town and the geniuses up in Washington came up with a new law that went into effect about 4 months ago. It basically states that as an appraiser I am not allowed to do business with the clients that I have worked so hard for the past several years to develop a relationship with. Instead I am now forced to sign up with management companies that dictate my fee and my turn time. This is something that I should be able to decide. Imagine a third party telling a lawyer what he could charge per hour. So basically I went from having a stable full of good clients that kept me very busy and allowed me to charge what I thought was a fair price to calling around begging for work and getting paid **** for it. This profession which I worked so hard to get into was killed in one fail swoop by the goverment. Thanks alot you freakin idiots. Im mean seriously who in the hell elects these morons.


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

They are going to do the exact same thing to Doctors with this new healthcare plan.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yep..... Bunch of no good bastards.

In the next year or 2, the best job to have is going to be BlackMarket Doctor........


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2009)

Did you guys read some of the things in that health care plan...OMG! Congress wants the ability to decide who can receive health care and who can't. The people that CONGRESS decides are too old for health care will be sent to classes on how to end their life sooner...no joke! But, this GREAT health care plan doesn't apply to anyone (or their families) in CONGRESS. Isn't this how the American Revolution started...A nation of people got tired of a **** pore GOVERNMENT dictating their every move and taking away what people had worked so hard for. Congress needs to read the "Declaration of independance." It CLEARLY states, that it is the duty of the people to overthrow a GOV that is hostile and threatens the GOD fearing rights of it's people...


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

govt sux. they are giving cellphones to people on wellfare. WTF


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

That sucks man.


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

I thought the health care plan was supposed the help the industries compete in a global economy?
Have any of you heard of one employees cost to the contractor for health care equalling $25000 per year?
I am in the plumbing industry in Detroit, and that is what it costs per member in our Local. I really havent heard of any negative impact a "socialized medicine" plan would impose. Some have said "you wont be able to get in for treatment" Why? Something should be done. I believe the current proposal does not address either of these issues, rather provide insurance for everyone, funded by the people who already have employer backed insurance plans. Correct me if I am wrong. I am sure of one thing, by the time it comes up for a vote, (if we even get an opportunity) no one will understand any of it.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

edtman said:


> "you wont be able to get in for treatment" Why? i


The gov doctors will essentially be able to say "your not worth spending this money on so we will not cover it on insurance plan."

they SAY you can keep your personal plan if you want BUT they tell you your taxes will be the same as someone using the gvmt health care. Also the SAY they will be competive but they will also put the little guy (all private ins.) out of business by under pricing them. When that happens the gvmt HCP can start doing what it wants because there arent anybody to compete with them. 

If you read even some of the health care plan and decifer the technical lingo that they put in it to make it sound complicated you will see that this is what is headed our way if it passes.

Compare our current system to the system of canada or Britain where they have gvmnt provided health care. IMO and the statistics show that OUR current system is better than theirs.

Im by no means saying there shouldnt be a change but the change we need is for the gvmnt to get off their *** and start running medicare, medicade, and food stamps better. I can not say how many times I see people that are perfectly finaccially able to pay for their own HC like i do but get medicade and medicare because they lie on forms and the gvmnt does NOTHING to stop it. They need to cut everyones medicare, medicade, foodstamps and everyother gvmtn program off and make everyone reapply and acually do some background checks to see if they need or deserve the help.

There needs to be a change but the change that is trying to take place is not what we need. All the blood suckers that are sucking away our tax money because they choose to be worthless POS needs to stop.

sorry for the long post but this is one subject that I have a strong feeling on.

Its a hell of a note when a college student who works part time during the school yr and full time during the breaks in class cannot get gvmt assistance with food but yet a very able working man can go get $600 a week in help because he lies on the forms and nobody cares enough to see if this guy truly needs help.

Oh BTW I thought the purpose of food stamps was to let people who are having problems feeding there family money to get food to COOK for them. It has now turned into where fast food stores(i.e. sonic) will take them and also gas stations will allow people to buy booze and cigs with them.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

didnt think the post was going to be that long. haha


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2009)

It was long... but true. I work at a college that has free GED classes. This is also were we incur most of problems...theft, loud and abusive behavior, etc. It's a great program for those that don't abuse it and are actually trying to turn their lives around...but we see alot of students (i use that term loosely) sign up, start the class, and as soon as they get their govt. checks they quit untill next semester and do it all over again. The college doesn't care because they get their govt funding money at the begining of every year. The high numbers at the begining of the year means more money for the college and makes the college (and its administrators) look good. Politics...I see it every day. You can buy a degree...but you can't buy common sense...:deal:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Dont get ME started on the college thing, when I went back I NEEDED the money bad, had to work 2 p/t jobs and do drafting work on the side to pay for school. I tried to get grants but, since I make more than $3000/year, I was not elegible, $3000/year, WHO the hell DOESNT make that? Anyway, It really pissed me off, when I saw several students, I wont mention their demographic but Im sur eu can guess, came to school long enough for grant money to come in, then, I saw them roll up w/ brand new $2500 rims on their car, and new stereo's, and then, they never came back to class.....


----------

